# fat angel



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i just noticed that my tiny angel is extremely fat!! is this normal? is this what they look like when they have eggs? just wondering...it HAS been hovering around the bottom more than usual the last couple of days...but it comes up to eat just fine...and i just thought it was because it didnt like the meds i was putting in the tank. he/she is one of the two dominant angels of the 4 i have.

am currently treating with melafix/pimafix/raised temp/salt for spots i found on my smaller silver angels tail. here are some pics of the fatty...

dont have my water params right now, will test later, temp is 82
what do youthink?

bri

sorry for the bad quality pics...i was in a hurry =}









































he's the smallest one with the gold


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

This is a hard call for a few reasons... no water params posted yet, the pics aren't very clear, and not enough info overall. 
How long has the tank been set up?
What size tank?
How many and what kinds of fish? (besides angels, what others if any?)
What kind of foods are you offering, and how much at a time?
How often are you feeding?
How often are you doing water exchanges?
What kind of filter are you using? Is there carbon in it?
How long have you been medicating?
Are there any other symptoms other than bloating?
I will watch for a reply before I attempt to sort this one out. It could be a number of things. The angels don't look very large, and if they're really young, they may not even be mature enough yet to produce eggs. There are a lot of things it COULD be... I'll do my best to help you sort it out after I get more info.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

most of my stats are in my signature or track my tank..
ph 7.8 nitrates 10-20 nitrites 0 ammonia 0

i feed freeze-dried bllod worms and hikari trop flakes daily, with frozen brine shrimp weekly (once) 2 times daily, just a pinch

4 angels, one about 8 inches, others 2 or 3 inches


rena xp2, with bio-zorb (taken out to medicate)

medicating for 3 days now for white spots found on silver angel's fins

no other symptoms

the pics arent clear...but its obvious that the angel has a fat tummy..which is abnormal considering all my other angels are "paper thin" 

i attempted to net the angel and feed it a pea, per advice from others, but it wouldnt eat the pea.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It is possibly an internal parasite issue. For this I would use metranidazole and put that on the food. You can use a zip lock baggie, add some of the dry food, and add a little bit of the med, shake it up so the food is well coated with the med, and use that food for 5 days. Unless there is ammonia or nitrite levels present, or heavy nitrate (over 60), all should be fine. If you are showing ANY ammonia or nitrite, or nitrate over 60, then I would get the water params in check first.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

what about bloat? or constipation? or egg-bound? and the medicated food wont bother the other fish..? cuz he's not eating as much as the others


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hiya Bri.:wave:

I wouldn't say it's egg-bound. Angelfish will take about 9 months-1 year until they mature. Your angel is probably by 4-6 months. Looks pretty. Not dropsy but I know dropsy is rarely seen on angels. Try green peas and see if there are good results.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i tried the peas...he wouldnt eat them...he must have been too far gone because he died. he was my favorite too -_-

bri


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> i tried the peas...he wouldnt eat them...he must have been too far gone because he died. he was my favorite too -_-
> 
> bri


Poor angel.:blueworry: They do take long to eat peas. Have you tried blanching them?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i shelled it if thats what you mean...i took the shell off
it was a frozen pea that i thawed and shelled
and smushed in my finger


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> i shelled it if thats what you mean...i took the shell off
> it was a frozen pea that i thawed and shelled
> and smushed in my finger


You did the right thing. Hope your angelfish is ok.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I also have a male betta that as a fat stomach, it just gets bigger. You can tell its all air and he is doing fine. Eats good and everything. What could it be.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> I also have a male betta that as a fat stomach, it just gets bigger. You can tell its all air and he is doing fine. Eats good and everything. What could it be.


I still see lots of bettas with visibly fat abdomen. I can't say they would puff air like puffers do but more likely constipation. Bettas tend to eat a lot of protein-based food.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks, I know its air because I took a syringe and poked a tiny little hole to relieve the pressure for him and it worked you could tell he actually enjoyed not having a fat belly. But it started to get back that way.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> Thanks, I know its air because I took a syringe and poked a tiny little hole to relieve the pressure for him and it worked you could tell he actually enjoyed not having a fat belly. But it started to get back that way.


:shock2: You tried it?:shock2: Glad he's fine though.:thumbsup:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't want to risk it but after I did it you could tell he fealt so much better. It was like he was a new fish.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the angel. For future reference, the medicated food would not have harmed the other fish in that type of situation.
As for the betta... are you sure it was "air" and not fluid that drained? I wouldn't suggest doing that again because puncturing a fish in such a way can cause countless amounts of damage to vital organs, and also leaves the fish open to infection at the site of the puncture. Can you please explain how you know for sure it was air filled? I want to make sure I'm clear on this before I do further research to help. It makes more sense to me that it would be fluid filled.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

When i did it it mad a sissing sound.


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your angelfish -- seems like it happened fairly quickly?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

yes, very quickly...and i still dont have any idea what caused it


----------

